# Střední škola oborná



## Odriski

Dobrý den! Chtěl bych vědět, jestli věta "střední škola oborná" je odlišná od větu "oborná střední škola". Je věta "oborná střední škola" správná? V jakém případe přídavné jméno musí být za podstatným jménem? Napřiklad, střední škola _*oborná*_.
Děkuji!

Odriski

Good day! I would like to know, if the phrase "střední škola oborná" has the difference from "oborná střední škola". Is the phrase "oborná střední škola" correct? In what case should adjective be behind noun? e.g. střední škola _*oborná*_.

Please help to resolve my question as soon as possible, please...


----------



## francisgranada

> ...o*d*borná ...


For me _"střední odborná škola"_ sounds the best, though "_střední škola odborná" _sounds natural, as well. The adjective is typically placed after then noun in technical terminology (_kyselina sírová, oxid uhličitý ...) _or in poetry, older texts, etc ... but "normally" it precedes the noun. 

(let's wait for other opinions too ...)


----------



## Enquiring Mind

Hi Odriski, there's no effective difference between Střední škola o*d*borná and Střední o*d*borná škola.  Putting the adjective after a noun in Czech emphasises the adjective. Střední škola o*d*borná distinguishes that school from, say, the Střední škola stavební, the Střední škola průmyslová, or some other type of secondary school. 

_V Děčíně samozřejmě žádný vlak nečekal, tudíž jsme skončili na nádraží autobusovém, kde jsme hodinu a půl čekali na spoj do Rybniště._
_Needless to say, there was no train waiting at __Děčín, so we ended up at the bus station waiting an hour and a half for a connection to __Rybniště_.
Here, the writer says na nádraží *autobusovém* (with the adjective *after* the noun) to make the distinction clear between the train station and the bus station, to bring out the contrast.

_Máte koruny? Ano, ale koruny dánské_.
_Have you got any crowns? Yes, but Danish ones (not Czech ones).

_I hope that helps._
_


----------



## francisgranada

Enquiring Mind said:


> ... _Máte koruny? Ano, ale koruny dánské_.


I think "_Ano, ale dánské koruny" _would also be ok, so perhaps the answer to the question 


> V jakém případe přídavné jméno musí být za podstatným jménem?


is "v žádném". Or are there cases where the adjective really _must _be put after the noun?


----------



## Odriski

francisgranada said:


> I think "_Ano, ale dánské koruny" _would also be ok, so perhaps the answer to the question
> is "v žádném". Or are there cases where the adjective really _must _be put after the noun?



Shouldn't "v žádném" mean "in no case" or "in any case"? But I want to say "in what case"


----------



## Odriski

To francisgranada and Enquiring mind, thank you for your explanation! Because I am now studying the Czech Text written by Helei


----------



## francisgranada

Odriski said:


> Shouldn't "v žádném" mean "in no case" or "in any case"? But I want to say "in what case"


 "V žádném případe" means "in no case" (in the sense of never). 


> Or are there cases where the adjective really _must _be put after the noun?


was my personal question to the natives, i.e. if there are some special cases when the adjective expicitely must follow the noun?


----------



## ilocas2

In biological names the adjective must be after the noun.

ledňáček říční, datlík tříprstý, dvojzoborožec žlutozobý

otherwise it's unscientific




difference:

velký mravenečník - big anteater (it can be any species of anteater)

mravenečník velký - giant anteater (Myrmecophaga tridactyla)


----------



## bibax

Stojí-li přídavné jméno za jménem podstatným jedná se většinou o _terminus technicus_ nebo o zavedený název instituce.

_Ten malý mravenečník je mravenečník velký._

_Studuji na stavební fakultě.
Studuji na Fakultě stavební ČVUT. (oficiální název, píše se s velkým F)
_
V poesii (K. H. Mácha nezklamal):

_Jezero *hladké* v křovích *stinných* (hladké jezero v stinných křovích)
 zvučelo temně tajný bol,
 břeh je objímal kol a kol;
 a slunce* jasná* světů* jiných* (a jasná slunce jiných světů)
 bloudila blankytnými pásky,
 planoucí tam co slzy lásky.
_


----------



## Odriski

Vsěchni dobře udělali!


----------



## werrr

Grammarwise there is no restriction on the position of adjectives, but there are strong preferencies which evolve in time. In old times postposition was much more popular, nowadays it is rather unpopular.

The only obligatory usage is with fixed names (technical terms, names of institutions...). 

As for the preferencies, the one mentioned by Enquiring Mind (_nádraží_ and _koruny_) is related to topic-comment positioning. In Czech we have strong tendency to set the context (topic, old information) before we add the new information (focus, rheme). Hence the postposition of adjectives giving new information in Enquiring Mind's examples.

Also all adjectives which expands the head word in the same way are supposed to be positioned in the same way. This is important for the inititial example *střední škola o(d)borná. *This word order is styllistic preference strongly advocated before WWII, today rarely taught but still practical. The splitting of the adjectives makes it clear that the adjectives are gradually expanding the head word, in other words it can't be the case of a head word expanded by a single set of multiple adjectives of the same parity (In theory, the multiple adjectives of this kind should be separated by commas in text and by pauses when speaking, but praxis is inconsistent).

Another strong tendency for postpositioning (it could be considered even obligatory) is the case of complex adjectival constructions. Typical examples could be complex construction with comparatives (_černý pes rychlejší než já_) or with verbal adjectives (_zlotřilý právník obhajující zloděje a vrahy_). These complex constructions could be often replaced with subordinate clauses (_černý pes, který je rychlejší než já_; _zlotřilý právník, který zastupuje zloděje a vrahy_) which are also mostly postpositioned.



bibax said:


> V poesii (K. H. Mácha nezklamal):
> 
> _(...)
> a slunce* jasná* světů* jiných* (a jasná slunce jiných světů)
> __(...)_


Mácha je žabař, Kollár by tam klidně mrsknul "_a *jiných* slunce *jasná* světů"_.


----------



## francisgranada

Tiež klasický výrok MUDr. Štrosmajera: "Vy krávo nebeská!"


----------

